
Tell HN: Frustrated with too much noise in information - thrwaway69
After much consideration and time wasted, I conclude that you shouldn&#x27;t waste your time on online reviews for booking appointment to a doctor or trust any of the dedicated apps like practo, medline, etc.<p>Google reviews, Justdial, Quora, reddit, youTube, curation websites, etc are worse.<p>Family position is a bit troubling so it wasn&#x27;t useful as a lead.<p>Find a big hospital and hope it works out.
======
ktpsns
I don't know in which place of the world you live. Here in Germany, it is
pretty easy: Whenever you have an issue with your health, you go to a general
practitioner or the hospital. In any case, somebody with +10yrs of university
education will help you and redirect you to specialists.

If you want to inform you yourself, forget about the internet. Go to a book
shop and buy a book with good reputation (or from a publisher with good
reputation).

~~~
thrwaway69
India. Pretty remote too so I have to go to another city.

And that's similar to what I am doing now, I booked appointment for someone in
the few good ol' big hospital with a brand to protect.

The reason why I am sharing this is just that the number of those big
hospitals isn't much compared to the number of patients and those aren't
available to most people here. There are multitudes of factors like cost,
time, availability, location and other considerations.

Also noticed online reviews have seen more uselessness. I wonder how many
people fall in those traps.

Do you have a good resource for educating yourself about those issues? Any
recommendations for books/publishers?

